# Bị cận vì học online



## Thúy Hồng (4/1/22)

Cứ học online thế này lo quá thôi các mẹ ạ. Bé nhà em sau 2 mùa dịch học online ở nhà mà con bị cận nặng rồi, suốt ngày nhìn màn hình máy tính điện thoại hỏng hêt mắt thôi.  Có thuốc gì tra mắt cho con đỡ nhức mắt, mỏi mắt không các mẹ.


----------



## Trangnguyenn (6/1/22)

Mom nên uốn nắn, chỉ cách con ngồi đúng tư thế, cách xa máy tính một khoảng nhất định. Con cân có thời gian cho mắt nghỉ khoảng chừng 1-2p trong lúc học va sau khi học xong. Như vậy sẽ làm giảm tình trạng mỏi mắt, gây đau mắt  cận thị mom ạ.


----------



## Phương Hiên (7/1/22)

Để giảm tình trạng ảnh hưởng máy tính điện thoại đến mắt con em thấy cách tốt nhất là làm giảm thời gian con sử dụng máy tính điện thoại lại. Quán triệt ngay từ đầu với con ngoài giờ học online ra con không được sử dụng máy tính để nghịch hay xem linh tinh nữa. Có thế thì ms giảm tác động xấu đến mắt con được. Chứ như mình nhìn máy tính 1 tí thôi đã mỏi mắt đau mắt rồi thì con tránh sao được ạ.


----------



## Thúy Hồng (7/1/22)

Trangnguyenn nói:


> Mom nên uốn nắn, chỉ cách con ngồi đúng tư thế, cách xa máy tính một khoảng nhất định. Con cân có thời gian cho mắt nghỉ khoảng chừng 1-2p trong lúc học va sau khi học xong. Như vậy sẽ làm giảm tình trạng mỏi mắt, gây đau mắt  cận thị mom ạ.


Em cũng hướng dẫn con rồi, Nhưng không có mẹ nhắc, be ngồi học chán là lại xoay dở các kiểu nên không tác dụng chị ạ.


----------



## Thúy Hồng (7/1/22)

Phương Hiên nói:


> Để giảm tình trạng ảnh hưởng máy tính điện thoại đến mắt con em thấy cách tốt nhất là làm giảm thời gian con sử dụng máy tính điện thoại lại. Quán triệt ngay từ đầu với con ngoài giờ học online ra con không được sử dụng máy tính để nghịch hay xem linh tinh nữa. Có thế thì ms giảm tác động xấu đến mắt con được. Chứ như mình nhìn máy tính 1 tí thôi đã mỏi mắt đau mắt rồi thì con tránh sao được ạ.


Vâng. Em cũng thử rồi nhưng khổ nỗi mẹ bận nhiều việc quá, không kiểm soát con được cả ngày, nên bé vẫn tranh thủ xem youtube chị ạ. Em cũng đang chưa biết có cách gì quản lý con cho ok nữa.


----------



## Thúy Hồng (7/1/22)

Thúy Hồng nói:


> Vâng. Em cũng thử rồi nhưng khổ nỗi mẹ bận nhiều việc quá, không kiểm soát con được cả ngày, nên bé vẫn tranh thủ xem youtube chị ạ. Em cũng đang chưa biết có cách gì quản lý con cho ok nữa.


Em có thể dùng thử phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU. Như nhà chị đang dùng 2 máy cho 2 con nhà chị. chị thấy ok lắm. con học, xem, chơi có giờ giấc. không còn ngồi xem máy tính cả ngày nữa, đặc biệt trong lúc học con không out zoom mà mở sang tab khác xem với nghịch linh tinh được nên tình trạng học của con cũng khá cải thiện. Em có thể tìm hiểu kỹ hơn về phần mềm ở trang chủ www.vapu.com hoặc liên hệ chỗ bạn Mrs.Ngọc: 0968.909.203 để bạn tư vấn kỹ hơn, phù hợp với nhu cầu của gia đình mình em ạ.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (8/1/22)

* Bạn làm gì để bảo vệ và giám sát khi con sử dụng máy tính quá nhiều*

- Dịch covid hiện đang bùng phát mạnh trên khắp cả nước, trẻ phải ở nhà học online thay vì đến trường.

- Chính về thế con ở nhà sử dụng máy tính rất nhiều, vừa để học vừa để chơi nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học hay chơi không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 

- Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???

>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN, CHẶN GAME ONLINE VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng

 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online

 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)

 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube

 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con

 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ

 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.

 Và nhiều tính năng khác

Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.

 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 

 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.

>>> VAPU cam kết:
✔ Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !

Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

——

☎Liên hệ :

  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978

Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com

Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (10/1/22)

Mùa dịch này các con học online mà vừa mừng vừa lo các mẹ ạ. Mừng vì con không phải đến trường mùa dịch nên không lo con tiếp xúc với mầm bệnh, tuy nhiên thì học online ở nhà không tương tác được nhiều như khi học trực tiếp, cộng thêm việc trong quá trình học các con có thể vừa học vừa chơi game hay học xong thì lên mạng đọc linh tinh thật sự không tốt một chút nào các mẹ ạ. Nên hôm vừa rồi em được giới thiệu Phần_Mềm_Diệt_Web_Đen_VAPU
Chặn hơn 30.000 đường link vào game online, game trực tuyến, mạng xã hội và bố mẹ có thể kiểm tra được lịch sử sử dụng máy tính của con mình hiệu quả lắm các mẹ ạ. Các mẹ có thể liên hệ Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203 để tham khảo và sử dụng nha.


----------

